# What lathe do you turn pens on?



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 27, 2013)

Just for fun - I'm curious what lathes folks here are using for pen turning.  (Brand / model or a photo 

Currently my only lathe is an old (1950s) delta Rockwell 11" with the original cast iron legs. 

What about you?


----------



## KenV (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a Stubby 750 here in Juneau and a Jet Midi (10-14) to use while Snow-Birding in Tucson.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 27, 2013)

A Jet 1014VS or, my favorite, a Powermatic 3520B


----------



## jsolie (Jun 27, 2013)

Jet JWL-1236 in the greenish-blue Jet used to paint their equipment.  I've had this lathe for over a decade.


----------



## keithlong (Jun 27, 2013)

A Turncrafter Pro, 10 inch, and the Delta 46-460, 12 1/2 inch, my favorite.


----------



## Dale Parrott (Jun 27, 2013)

I use a Rikon 70-100 that I bought used off Craig's List.


----------



## teamtexas (Jun 27, 2013)

*Grizzly of course!*

Here is a pic of my lathe from Grizzly. It's a G9729.



Top end speed is a little slow for pens, but it also cuts metal :biggrin:

Dan


----------



## Whaler (Jun 27, 2013)

I started with a Jet 1014, moved on to a jet 1220, then to a Jet 1220VS the final step up was to this.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 27, 2013)

I started out with a Rikon 70-100 and recently upgraded to the Delta 46-460. Both are great. I use the Rikon for drilling and buffing now.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 27, 2013)

Jet 1014 with the PSI variable speed motor upgrade...until this coming Saturday anyway and then the bad boy Jet 1442VS finds its way to my garage (mini-gloat :biggrin


----------



## ashaw (Jun 27, 2013)

A General Maxi Lathe.  Been using it for 8 years now.


----------



## David M (Jun 27, 2013)

nova 1624


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 27, 2013)

2 Jet 1014VS.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 27, 2013)

3 different ones, actually. " Delta Dawn", the Delta 46-460 does most of the turning work, as the belt speed change slot is in the front and makes changing speeds effortless. Additionally, it has reverse and simplifies sanding wood pens on the rare occasion that I make a wood pen. Also, it "mics" out as the truest lathe in the shop when the Beall collet chuck is attached.

"Bennie the Jet " 1014 VSI is used almost exclusively as a dedicated drilling station these days, as it has made over 10,000 pens and has proven itself worthy of semi-retirement". Additionally, Bennie's belt pulley change access is the back. Since I never come off the slow speed pulleys, he is perfect as a drilling station.

Third is Rudy Ricon. Rudy never could really eliminate the " shakes", and is a PITA to change belt speeds, he is a dedicated buffing station. His "wobble" is a plus at the buffing table, and I bought him for $199 on a Woodcraft sale that threw in free shipping.

There's also a Microlux Metal lathe in a cabinet, SOMEWHERE that comes out on rare occasions when "Delta Dawn" can't perform on a custom build.

There's also a Beall Pen Wizard that has never been out of the box ...... SOMEDAY

Without being a smartass, it's not the lathe that matters, but instead, the"interlink that attaches the cutting tool to the tool rest".

In a cut to the chase, the best lathe is the one you can use best to do what is is that you want to do.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 27, 2013)

I use a Grizzly G0657 lathe.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 27, 2013)

As for me, I have the Excelsior. Also known as that lathe from Rockler or a Harbor Freight clone. I don't know if it is a good or bad lathe because it's the only one I have ever used. I watch craig's list but good cheap lathes don't come up that often and when they do they pretty much sell within the hour. I've been thinking of getting a metal lathe when budget permits.


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 27, 2013)

I am using the HF #95607.  It seems to be a pretty good lathe for under a hundred bucks.  The headstock runs true but there is some play in the tailstock.  I love the VS feature, much better than changing belts.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 27, 2013)

Griz G0657


----------



## peterborough66 (Jun 27, 2013)

General Maxi Lathe


----------



## reiddog1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Delta 46-460.  Works wonderfully for me!!

-Dave


----------



## Kendallqn (Jun 27, 2013)

Nova comet II


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 27, 2013)

I started out on a Shop Smith Mark 5 then last November or so purchased the Nova Comet 2 I sold the Mark 5 and just love turning on the Comet.


----------



## tim self (Jun 27, 2013)

Jet 1014vs and new Grizzly 1016vs.  Still have my little ole Shop fox.


----------



## Tom D (Jun 27, 2013)

Shop Fox 16 X 43 I have had good luck with it. Little big for pens but it also works great for canes.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jet 1014 and 1642. 1014 is gathering dust and the 1642 is being tooled for pens.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 27, 2013)

Delta 46-460 and a Nova 1624-44. Both are great.
__________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Tom T (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a powermatic.  It's big but it works great.  Stuck on pens for several years.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 27, 2013)

Excelsior from Rockler. It serves my needs quite well for now. I do get better concentricity since I've started using a mandrel saver.


----------



## duke851 (Jun 27, 2013)

Prazi SD300 lathe (no longer in production) with A2Z quick change tool post for all the machining operations and a Jet 1014 for finishing.

I love it but I have a yearning for a South Bend 10K


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jun 27, 2013)

Jet 1014 times 2.  One has a bed extension, both found on Craigslist.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 27, 2013)

Started out on a ShopSmith (hurt my back bending over the low machine), moved to a Jet 12-20, and then upgraded to a Robust Sweet 16 to turn other things. Shopsmith still a table saw and good drill press. Jet is now for drilling and buffing. Sweet 16 is just that - SWEET!
All of them good in their time.
gordon


----------



## BigShed (Jun 27, 2013)

Main work is done on my metal lathe with EVS






with some specialised operations done on my mill






with shaping and finishing off done on my 18x47 wood lathe with EVS


----------



## Ross (Jun 28, 2013)

I use an Oliver which was manufactured in 1932.  It has grease zerts on the head stock and oil wells on the tail stock.  It runs smooth and quiet.  I previously used a Jet 1220 which I still own and use as a backup.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 28, 2013)

Rikon and jet 1220 vs


----------



## lorbay (Jun 28, 2013)

I use a Vicmarc VL300
Lin


----------



## razor524 (Jun 28, 2013)

Powermatic 3520B


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a collection of lathes that  use, the oldest are 2 Goodell Pratts from the 1930's,  next is an unknown also from around the late 30's.  Then a Delta 46-111 that I am in the process of adding variable speed with reverse.  Then the modern day Delta, Jet and Rikon.  All get some use at different times depending on what project I am tackling.


----------



## Alzey (Jun 28, 2013)

Delta 46-460 with bed extension. Shown from back side on its new stand.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 28, 2013)

ONEWAY 1224 (All Canadian Made) for pen turning! A General International Maxi as a dedicated buffer.

I waiting on delivery of a used Delta Midi (non VS).


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 28, 2013)

Rikon 70-100..traded up to the Delta 46-460 with extention and just added a 7x12 metal lathe to the stable


----------



## HamTurns (Jun 28, 2013)

In the winter I turn in the basement on a General International 25-200.

Then when the weather breaks I go out to my garage shop and turn on my Robust Sweet 16 Long Bed.

Happy Turning
Tom


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 28, 2013)

I dream, I dream.  Sweet 16 or Oneway, my oh my, that is some serious stuff!  I'd Like to see pictures of the Sweet 16's you guys have.

I had a Nova 1624, which was good, but I needed space, so I downsized to a little Delta.  Never thought of naming her, but if I did it, would be Delva Delta.


----------



## Sataro (Jun 28, 2013)

I started out on a Jet 1014. Next purchased a Jet 1442. Wasn't really happy with the 1442 as a pen lathe. Sold it & purchased a Nova DVR 3000. That is one nice lathe for my pen work. Sold my Jet 1014 a year or so back & had the chance to purchase a Jet 1014VS. This became my dedicated drilling station. Sold my Jet 1014vs this summer & drove to Hot Springs, Arkansas to purchase a Delta 46-460 off of one of our IAP members.


----------



## farisdayoff (Jun 28, 2013)

Jet 1014VS here.


----------



## Scott (Jun 28, 2013)

Oneway 1224, with a bed extension (for the LONG pens).

Scott.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 28, 2013)

Jet 1221vs


----------



## bradh (Jun 28, 2013)

Delta 46-460, Matercraft version of the Wilton, and an old Ryobi tube lathe with the bed shortened.
I have problems getting rid of things that still work


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 28, 2013)

PaulDoug said:


> I dream, I dream. Sweet 16 or Oneway, my oh my, that is some serious stuff! I'd Like to see pictures of the Sweet 16's you guys have.
> 
> I had a Nova 1624, which was good, but I needed space, so I downsized to a little Delta. Never thought of naming her, but if I did it, would be Delva Delta.


 

Here is my 16 just out of the crate when it arrived a couple years ago. The old Shopsmith is behind. Posted this in 12/11. Wife put the Christmas ribbon on top (She's the one that made me get it!)





It has turned many pens and other bigger things since. I love it!
gordon


----------



## BSea (Jun 28, 2013)

Delta 46-460 for me.  I have a bed extension, but it's still in the box.


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 28, 2013)

I use a Rikon 70-100 and love it!I drill on my drill press and turn/buff on the lathe....


----------



## Janster (Jun 28, 2013)

Nova DVR 2024"


----------



## gimpy (Jun 28, 2013)

G0658 12 x 20, no complants


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 28, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Just for fun - I'm curious what lathes folks here are using for pen turning. (Brand / model or a photo
> 
> Currently my only lathe is an old (1950s) delta Rockwell 11" with the original cast iron legs.


 
Does it look anything like this one?













Date of Birth -- Jan. 1948 confirmed by Delta!


----------



## 76winger (Jun 28, 2013)

1954 Shopsmith Mark V, model 500. 

Have it on 4" risers so I don't have to bend over so far to use it.



 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Rink (Jun 28, 2013)

I will turn my first pens ever this weekend on a harbor freight lathe. The opening price point floor standing model 12x36.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 28, 2013)

Mack C. said:


> Does it look anything like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Date of Birth -- Jan. 1948 confirmed by Delta!



Unfortunately not.  Mine is the 11".


----------



## butchf18a (Jun 28, 2013)

*universal standards manual*

IAW the Universal Standards and Practice Manual for Pen Turning, pg 214, the only acceptable lathe is the Jet Mini.

pics...my set up. tool drawer shown in pic #2 has no bottom so chips fall through to the floor. Works for me


----------



## preacherman (Jun 28, 2013)

I currently turn on a Ridgid WL1200. It has been a good lathe to learn on but looking to upgrade soon!


----------



## MarkD (Jun 28, 2013)

Mack C. said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > Just for fun - I'm curious what lathes folks here are using for pen turning. (Brand / model or a photo
> ...



I have one pretty similar to that but mine is not that clean! 
Mine is a model 115-163


----------



## MarkD (Jun 28, 2013)

I started with a old Delta Rockwell model 115-163. 
I recently purchased a Powermatic PM3520B so the old Delta Rockwell is now mostly used for CA application and wet sanding. 
I also have a Grizzly G4015Z Metal lathe/Mill combo.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Jun 28, 2013)

*3 of 4*

Here  my 3. ("Big Bertha" was unavailable for pic.)  The 1st is a mini grizzly that weighs in @ 45#, the second is another grizzly that weighs in around 75# & the 3rd is what I actually started on back in Thanksgiving of 2012.
The mini is what I bought on a whim, without any reasearch, and paid more for it than what it sold for new. (As some may recall, I got it home; it ran for 60 seconds & died!  I have been over a month & 3 separate orders finding a 5 mm belt that would fit it. {something about bought experience comes to mind! lol) The 4th pic. shows it to be 102* on the side of my shop!  It is warmer inside so the lathes aren't turnin'!


----------



## lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

I use a Rikon 70-050vs


----------



## Justturnin (Jun 28, 2013)

For B2B I use my Grizz G4000.  For anything else I use my Rikon VS70-100.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 28, 2013)

I started on a Ridgid spindle lathe... not sure of size.. about a 14 x 36 with MDF top plate that held the headstock and tailstock end of a 3" pipe that the banjo and tail stock slid on.... my son gave up his Jet 1014 that I used for a few years and about 5 years ago bought a Jet 1442 that has been a major work horse for me.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jun 28, 2013)

Started on a old craftsman tube lathe but gota good deal on craigslist for a Nova 1624-44 which i love to death.


----------



## timcbs (Jun 28, 2013)

:wink:My Little Lathe.


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 28, 2013)

Rikon 70-100, bought used... my first lathe(so far).


----------



## byoung0584 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nova Commet 2 that I got for myself at Christmas


----------



## PeetyInMich (Jun 29, 2013)

Delta midi about 15 years old, with the step pulleys.


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 29, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Just for fun - I'm curious what lathes folks here are using for pen turning.  (Brand / model or a photo
> 
> Currently my only lathe is an old (1950s) delta Rockwell 11" with the original cast iron legs.
> 
> What about you?



Mine is a mid '40's from a shop.  Somebody painted it green and yellow (school colors maybe?).  I converted it to a vari-speed with a 3phase motor and a VFD.  Input 240 single phase, output 240 3 phase.  also reversible.  Speed range 6 - 3600 rpm.  Works fine, almost zero vibration.  Mondo heavy!!

Charles


----------



## lrawlins (Jun 29, 2013)

I turn pens on Delta 46-460 which has bed extension and also PM 3520B also with bed extension.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a Jet VS Mini and a Jet 1440.  Both are good but probably would have gotten a Delta 46-460 if they would have been out .  I love the reversing feature.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 29, 2013)

I use a Rikon 70-100, which was my first lathe and I love how it works.  Reminds me of an old Chevy.  It is sturdy and just keeps running smoothly.  I also have a Nova DVR XP, which is also a great lathe.


----------



## bwftex (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow.......I guess I'm on the low.......very low end as far as lathes go. I have a HF 10x18. It's primitive but still helps me makes things real nice and round.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 29, 2013)

Excelsior 10" from Rockler (same as the HF midi lathe.)  I have a 12" for bigger stuff, but still use the little Excelsior for pens.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 29, 2013)

bwftex said:


> Wow.......I guess I'm on the low.......very low end as far as lathes go. I have a HF 10x18. It's primitive but still helps me makes things real nice and round.



This is the same lathe as the Excelsior.  I got the bed extension and can turn canes on it.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 29, 2013)

timcbs said:


> :wink:My Little Lathe.


Mine's bigger than yours nanner nanner nanner.  9" southbend model C.  But I don't turn pens on it! It's almost as old as I am, and I'm older than dirt!


----------



## Hooligan (Jun 29, 2013)

I love my Sherline 4000


----------



## Acelectric (Jun 29, 2013)

bwftex said:


> Wow.......I guess I'm on the low.......very low end as far as lathes go. I have a HF 10x18. It's primitive but still helps me makes things real nice and round.





Acelectric said:


> I am using the HF #95607.  It seems to be a pretty good lathe for under a hundred bucks.  The headstock runs true but there is some play in the tailstock.  I love the VS feature, much better than changing belts.



Not the lowest, mine is a 8 by 12.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 29, 2013)

I turn pens on either my jet 1014vs or jet 1442.  I like them both but the 1014 is easier to move around with for turn-a-thons


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jun 30, 2013)

Turncrafter Pro Vs (rounding, squaring and curved profiles), Jet 1014vs (wet sanding & finishing), and Emco Compact 5 (straight profiles). 

Just started using a sherline, playing with resizing some mandrels.


----------



## trickydick (Jun 30, 2013)

Powermatic 3520B and Rikon 70-100


----------



## Marines1407 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Lathe*

TurnCrafter Commander 10 inch variable speed from PSI.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wilton Mini, King machinery midi-full size, PM 4224B (in my dreams). You know what lathe I want now. 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy Player.


----------



## Waluy (Jul 1, 2013)

Currently I am using a Craftsman 10323881. Old but still does the job.


----------



## islandturner (Jul 1, 2013)

Nova DVR 3000 -- great lathe...!


----------



## ericofpendom (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a Wivamav Vario 850. 10" over the bars and about 24" bc.  Would like a small Jet though to do my pens on.

Eric...


----------



## JH Customs (Jul 3, 2013)

10" Turncrafter with variable speed. Once you get a variable speed, you can't be without it! Started with a cheapy Harbor Freight that served me well. Might make the HF lathe into a dedicated buffing station!


----------



## SSobel (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a Cheap Harbor Freight bench lathe...and I Love it!


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jul 3, 2013)

Rockler Excelsior for turning, HF 95607(VS) for finishing/polishing.


----------



## HamTurns (Jul 3, 2013)

PaulDoug said:


> I dream, I dream. Sweet 16 or Oneway, my oh my, that is some serious stuff! I'd Like to see pictures of the Sweet 16's you guys have.


 
Here you go Paul, sorry for taking a bit, but I didn't have any pictures of it, I guess I never wanted to stop turning to take some pics.

I've got a goose call keg on there now, if you look above that you'll see the barrel of the goose call hanging there. I'm fitting the keg into the barrel at this point.

Happy Turning
Tom


----------



## Alchymist (Jul 4, 2013)

And don't you all laugh either!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 4, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> And don't you all laugh either!



Did you make that yourself?


----------



## Alchymist (Jul 4, 2013)

I did. There's a link to the build in my intro post.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 4, 2013)

We use 2 grizzlys, both VS.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 4, 2013)

Daleandjen08 said:


> We use 2 grizzlys, both VS.



Looks like some good family time.  Nice clean shop too


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 4, 2013)

I use a seig 7x12.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jul 5, 2013)

General International 25-200
#25-200 M1 ? "Maxi-Lathe VF+" 12" x 17 5/16" wood lathe


----------



## papaturner (Jul 5, 2013)

I used a Steel City for a number of years but I just recently bought a Delta 46-460.


----------



## ORGramps (Dec 19, 2013)

Conover Lathe with wooden base.  Bought it used over internet from man in Chicago.  Cost as much to ship as the lathe cost-ha.  Plus side is he sent all his tools and a "large" number of blanks.


----------

